# life jacket suggestions????



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 28, 2013)

I need a new life jacket for use when I fish out of my kayak. Any good cheaper ones that any of you guys would suggest?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Depends on your idea of cheaper? I prefer inflatables, you can get a manual one for as low as $79. The vest style fishing vests start around $29. Just be sure to get something that you can wear all day because it will do no good if your not wearing it!


----------



## C1DoG (Mar 16, 2013)

I got a kayak vest over at Academy Sports. Was around 30 for it.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

what kind of seat do you have...

check Astral ... Ronie (sp) (thin back) or the v-eight (high seat) ..Camino all great PFD's///

don't buy cheap you'll regret it.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

One that you will wear is a good place to start. Thanks for posting as mine is falling apart. I might spring for one of those fancy blow up ones.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I got an extra sport Osprey. It was a little pricey at $69, but I like it. There was an MTI that ran a close second. Both have a thin lower back to make them a lot more comfortable for kayaking. I don't even notice mine when I'm out.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

johnf said:


> I got an extra sport Osprey. It was a little pricey at $69, but I like it. There was an MTI that ran a close second. Both have a thin lower back to make them a lot more comfortable for kayaking. I don't even notice mine when I'm out.


This is what I have too. It's very comfortable and has lots of pockets for tackle and gear. Also, check out P'cola Kayak and Sail, Fairhope Boat Co., or Key sailing for their sailing PFDs. They're pricey but have a couple good large pockets and are very comfortable.

Make sure whatever you get is comfortable for you and WEAR IT AT ALL TIMES!!! I know some people may get tired of seeing me post this but DO NOT keep it under a bungee or in a hatch! When $#!t hits the fan in a kayak, it hits fast. You WILL need you PFD to be on before trouble arises or you will have no time to deal with it.

Good luck and stay safe!
Alex


----------



## C1DoG (Mar 16, 2013)

Alex has it solid.. when I first started kayaking, I rolled my yak and didn't have my vest on. Being new to them, I panicked. Luckily I had people there to help me. I am also a big and somewhat muscular dude, and I don't float. I sink. So to go on what he just said. *Use Your Vest*. :thumbsup:


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I wear my West Marine Inflatable pfd. Converted it to manual inflation and never take it off when on my kayak. Like said above it does no good when not wearing it.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

*Life vests for sale*

I have several used life vests to sell. Most are Mustang Survival Industrial mesh vest (new at West Marine $83) in Sm/Med and Lg/XL. I'll sell them for $30 each.
I have a couple of Sterns Work Zone type vests also for $30 each. All vest are good to excellent, have two pockets in the front and are mesh over the sholders. Some show some dirt from wear but most are pretty clean. I think ther are about 16 of these life jackets in all. Can deliver to Pensacola.


----------

